# New YoutubeTV announcment?



## greenhut (Jul 24, 2002)

Just received an email from TiVo touting "new" YouTubeTV support. Is this actually new? Email contains a link to this blog post.

Also had a couple of questions...

Does YTTV on TiVo support recording and library playback? So can you hit the record button on the TiVo remote and it will instruct YTTV to record? Can you still record things like an entire sports team or league?

Do all the scrubbing features buttons on the Tivo remote work (e.g. 30sec skip, 15 sec back)?

thanks!
Jeff


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

If it ends up being like how Channels DVR works, button mapper can make full use of the peanut remote to bring back some old school tivo usefulness. 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

greenhut said:


> Just received an email from TiVo touting "new" YouTubeTV support. Is this actually new? Email contains a link to this blog post.
> 
> Also had a couple of questions...
> 
> ...


Will be interesting to hear from someone who's actually tested it out but, based on the TiVo Blog post, it looks like they're just integrating the live channels from YTTV into the universal channel grid in the TiVo Stream app. I suspect that when you click on something in the guide there to watch that it will then take you to that channel inside the actual YTTV app. Whether recorded shows in your YTTV library somehow show up in the TiVo Stream app, I don't know.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Would that just mean it'll work like Sling already does? I don't use either, but weren't people clamoring for more integration of other apps and they're getting their wish? 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

dbpaddler said:


> Would that just mean it'll work like Sling already does? I don't use either, but weren't people clamoring for more integration of other apps and they're getting their wish?


Right, my guess is that the integration for YTTV in the TiVo Stream app will be the same as it is for Sling. Don't your cloud DVR recordings from Sling show up in the Stream app too, interspersed among on-demand titles from other apps? Maybe that will happen with YTTV too.

Anyhow, yeah, I can't see how this is anything but a positive development for those who use YTTV on the TS4K. If you don't care to use the Stream app, well, you don't have to. But if you do, you now have at least some degree of integration between it and what I would think is one of your most-used apps, YTTV. (Now, separately from this, there's the longstanding issue of buggy performance of the YTTV app itself on the TS4K -- see the various threads here about it -- which is why I wouldn't suggest this device for anyone who subscribes to that service...)


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

On a related note, an improved grid guide for YTTV is also in the works:








YouTube TV tests a new channel guide design with picture-in-picture playback [Gallery]


YouTube TV appears to be testing a new live channel guide with picture-in-picture playback, descriptions, and more.




9to5google.com


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

mdavej said:


> On a related note, an improved grid guide for YTTV is also in the works:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. Looks like an improvement. They're also going to give the Library (DVR) section of the app a face-lift too, although no screenshots of that have surfaced yet.


----------

